# Free ebook: Introducing Windows 8.1 for IT Professionals



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Ed Bott's free Microsoft Press ebook: "_Introducing Windows 8.1 for IT Professionals_" is ready for download in PDF format.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cheers always like a free book


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome.

Thanks should really go to *ruirib*, an _Administrator_ over on Windows Secrets Lounge.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

cool I have a subscription there (free) and forum member to just have not looked in this week.don't post much there usually to busy here


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I see that. <-thumbs-up->


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There was never an issue with downloading and that site has copyrighted content which is not meant to be free. I will remove the link as it could cause issues for us.


----------

